# optoma ep727



## digz (Apr 23, 2010)

hello i was wondering if any one knows any thing about this projecter i have a chance of buying one for 50dollers brand new i was just wondering how they are for movies and gaming also how long the bulb last for and how much it would cost to replace it


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

digz said:


> hello i was wondering if any one knows any thing about this projecter i have a chance of buying one for 50dollers brand new i was just wondering how they are for movies and gaming also how long the bulb last for and how much it would cost to replace it


I am not sure about the performance but, I have put a link below that will give you general cost for replacement bulbs.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/hom...a-sr-2-Projectors_vga_to_hdmi_Categories.html


----------

